# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/11/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was a lot of fun, trying some areas I haven't touched in a couple years, with a good client and friend.
As soon as we pulled into the pond we had fish crushing bait on the bank, we thought it was going to be pretty easy, but
as luck would have it, we had a lot of fish swim right over our baits, not even flinching.

Getting a little frustrated we started to dig into the tackle box. I gave the client a new penny gulp shrimp, and I tied on a DSL candy apple.
We sat powerpoled down watching singles and small groups of 3 to 5 come swimming at us. Finally we started to hook up and get bites, which we unfortunately lost or pulled on to soon. We spent the better part of the morning in the same pond with our heads on a swivel as we had fish coming from every direction.

Even the fish that didn't come into range, it is still fun watching their natural behavior, and crawl down the bank.

With summer coming into full swing. Our typical July and August forecast can call for many great days for sight casting. If your just
not into wading, or looking for another saltwater adventure, come experience some fun filled action, as you try to land the perfect cast!


----------

